
In Ann Arbor, you can order lunch and have it delivered by a robot - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/02/08/refraction-ai-autonomous-robot-rev-1-delivers-lunch-ann-arbor/4585057002/
======
rmason
I think what makes this startup different is that they're using the road as
opposed to using the sidewalk like most of the others that I've seen in this
space.

While I wish East Lansing was their second city guess it's going to be Palo
Alto so their VC's can have lunch delivered.

